
The best Mario Kart character according to data science - esalazar
https://medium.com/civis-analytics/the-best-mario-kart-character-according-to-data-science-7dfb65d4c18e
======
ggm
I bet it's peach in Diddy Kong racing. Experiential anecdotally that's the
sense I have.

